# Life, the Universe, and Nothing



## atlashunter (May 31, 2011)

Fascinating talk by Lawrence Krauss.


----------



## Thanatos (May 31, 2011)

Atlas is there a way to download only the audio for this? Sorry for being lazy, but i thought you might know.


----------



## Thanatos (Jun 1, 2011)

Atlas this was a great vid man. Thank you. I love the info about dark matter and the illustrtion of string theory was hilarious


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry I don't know of a place to get the audio. I think you would have to save the vid and then extract the audio off of it. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## applejuice (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> Atlas is there a way to download only the audio for this? Sorry for being lazy, but i thought you might know.



video2mp3.com will do it for free and u can download the mp3 of the audio.


----------



## pnome (Jun 1, 2011)

Is this the one you wanted me to watch?


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 1, 2011)

No it's not.

I'll put it in a separate thread. Quality sucks on it but the content is pretty good IMO.


----------

